# Regular Season Game 60: Houston Rockets vs. Indiana Pacers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(39-20)/(24-36)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 5, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Diener / Dunleavy / Granger / Murphy / Foster*


*Preview

During the waning moments of last week's game against Memphis, Carl Landry was slicing through the paint when he noticed one thing standing between himself and the rim.

Kwame Brown.

Unsurprisingly, that didn't deter the Rockets' high-flying power forward. Adjusting in mid-flight, the rookie briefly brought the ball down to his chest before throwing down a vicious dunk over Brown with his right hand.

Upon landing, Landry slapped high-fives with Rockets fans as his teammates looked at each other in disbelief from the forward's latest highlight slam.

That's the sort of play the Rockets are growing accustomed to seeing from the energetic rookie.

"Carl is just a pogo stick," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "He's all over the place. His young legs are fun to watch."

Landry's rim-rocking show is becoming a regular feature for the Rockets.

Nearly five months into his NBA career, Landry has become a regular contributor off the bench with his high-flying antics. He has helped the Rockets remain one of the league's hottest acts heading into Wednesday's game against the Indiana Pacers.

The Rockets (39-20) have climbed into fifth in the Western Conference after winning 15 straight games. With a victory over the Pacers, Houston will have a new franchise record for consecutive wins.

Landry has been one of the chief reasons for Houston's rise. The Rockets are a stunning 19-1 when the power forward plays at least 11 minutes and Houston expects to rely more on the rookie over the next month as they deal with life without Yao Ming.

With his relentless game and knack for attacking the rim, Landry has supplied the Rockets with about a million kilowatts of energy off the bench.

"I'm a young kid and I'm just having a lot of fun," Landry said. "I'm out there just trying to play with as much energy as I can. I try to set screens, dive on the floor for loose balls and get offensive rebounds. Whatever I can do to get my team an extra possession. I just try to be active."

The Rockets weren't sure if Landry would even have an active role coming into the season.

Despite making a deal during the 2007 NBA Draft to select Landry with a second-round pick, the former Purdue star was one of three power forwards in Houston's training camp. He was joined by returning starter Chuck Hayes and a seasoned international star in Luis Scola.

Through the first 36 games of the season, Landry was the odd man out. He was on the inactive list for most of Houston's early games, playing a grand total of 17 minutes in three games.

But on the practice floor, Landry kept improving and showcasing a sudden bounce in his step. The Rockets inserted him into the lineup against Minnesota on Jan. 11 and he responded with his first career double-double.

Since then, the Rockets have noticed a more versatile player than the one that they drafted from Purdue.

"He was a different player in college from the tapes that I saw of him," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "We worked out with him (before the draft), but he was more of a back-to-the-basket, post-up player at Purdue. When we worked him out, that's what he was too. I thought in the summer league, he shot the ball well. But he didn't rebound as well as we thought he should be able to. The biggest difference between Carl then and what we see now is he's worked his tail off and he's in great shape. He's a totally different player than what we saw before."

How did Landry go from a back-to-the-basket player to a human pogo stick?

The Rockets rookie said he reinvented his game by working out at the St. Vincent Performance Center in Indianapolis before getting extra help from Houston's strength and conditioning staff following the NBA Draft. Landry added over four inches to his vertical leap.

With that improvement, Landry has seen a noticeable difference in his game. He's gone from an undersized power forward to an athletic reserve who suddenly has visions of stretching his game to the perimeter.

"It feels a lot better playing like this," Landry said. "I feel lighter, faster, quicker and stronger. I feel a lot better. I can still play with my back to the basket. But hopefully soon, you guys will see me step out on the perimeter for a little bit and mix it up."

Landry has so far translated that athleticism into an impressive two months of action.

Back in January, the rookie had one impressive slam where he snatched an offensive rebound from San Antonio's Tim Duncan and threw a one-handed slam over the Spurs' All-Star forward.

Two weeks later, Landry had a coming out party of sorts against the Pacers. Despite having his bell rung late in the game, the Rockets forward scored 13 of his career-high 22 points in the fourth quarter to lead Houston to a road win. He had several dunks in that performance, but showed off his shooting range for the first time in the win, stroking several 15 to 18-foot jumpers.

Still, Landry has become a popular player because of what he's doing at the rim.

"Carl has been tremendous for us," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "We just want him to continue doing what he's doing. We don't want him to change his routine because we're thriving on his energy level."

The Rockets will be relying on that energy level now more than ever.

Not long before talking to the world about his foot injury last week, Yao spotted Carl Landry in the Rockets' locker room. He pulled aside the rookie for a pep talk.

Yao wanted Landry to understand his increased role since the Rockets' All-Star center would no longer be in the lineup.

"Yao came to me right away after he found out that he was hurt," Landry said. "He told me, 'It's time for you to be great now. You can't be good anymore. You have to be great.' I'm trying to take that and make the best of it."

Despite not having Yao drawing attention in the paint, Landry continues to provide energy off the bench and throw down emphatic dunks. He is averaging 8.0 points and 5.0 rebounds off the bench.

His play has been so impressive that he's beginning to earn notice as a potential candidate for the NBA's All-Rookie Team.

Landry, though, isn't interested in that. He's more worried about supplying the energy that he has brought to the Rockets over the past two months.

"I want to be the best player I can be as rookie," Landry said. "That's my focus. I'm not looking to win any kind of awards. I'm trying to make an impact with the Houston Rockets."

With every emphatic dunk, Landry is.


Pacers Update: The Pacers are still lingering in the Eastern Conference playoff race despite dropping nine of their past 14 games. They've actually won two in a row thanks to Mike Dunleavy. The forward netted back-to-back 36-point performances in those wins. But the Pacers are still struggling on defense. They're giving up 105.2 points per game, the third most allowed in the league.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah Mike Dunleavy of all people has been scorching hot... but our D will cool their asses down. Franchise record, here we come!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

...speaking of the "franchise"...










Sad to see him like that.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

a win is what is on the cards and it will make sure we keep momentum heading into a tough 2 game stretch


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Break the Franchise record.*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Series trend



> The Pacers were tied with Houston heading into the fourth quarter of their game at Conseco Fieldhouse on Feb. 1 before losing by three. . . . They are 9-26 in Houston but have won seven of the past 13 games there. Houston, however, is riding a 15-game win streak.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> ...speaking of the "franchise"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get Well, Stevie:wlift:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We can't lose now. Break the franchise record Rockets! :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Complacency is not an option.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

No JO or Tinsley. Landry teabags Jeff Foster tonight! :mrt:

And Deke does this: :naughty:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

No Dirk for Dallas game, all the stars are lining up for something special


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sweet 16 baby


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Sweet 16 baby


I can't wait, but the Piston/Celtics & Cavs/Knicks are good games to watch until.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am watching the Pistons-Celtics game till the Rockets game starts.
After the Rockets game I will watch the Suns Nuggets game to finish off my 4 hours of basketball watching.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Suns/Nuggets, I'll catch the 2nd half


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> I am watching the Pistons-Celtics game till the Rockets game starts.
> After the Rockets game I will watch the Suns Nuggets game to finish off my 4 hours of basketball watching.


I got the same kind of night going here. Nothing to do tonight...holla


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

things happen when Landry hits the court


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not the best start but we are staying with them.

Dont think Deke will get many minutes here.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Skip 2 my Lou makes an appearence


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So yeah lets play some defense here guys....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac finding the cutting alston for 2! Rock up 3 (30-27) Timeout Pacers


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I got the same kind of night going here. Nothing to do tonight...holla


LOL its a good way to blow some time.

TMAC down the lane WOW.
And the pass after wards 30 points with over 2mins in the 1st to go


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice steal skip...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice way to end the quarter, on a 10-2 run.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> nice steal skip...


only time he should be called a Thug is on the court, where stealing is allowed


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson really has not impressed me since his first game in Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****, three 3-pointers in a row...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"oooh, Violet"* - Clyde Drexler 

I agree, she messed that one up


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Viloet Palmer is everything that is wrong with NBA officiating...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Jackson really has not impressed me since his first game in Houston.


I think it will come, one day.....:raised_ey


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I try not to be hard on her as some are, but when she does that......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"oooh, Bobby"* - Alleyez 

15-0 run!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats going on with Chuck????????

Making jumpers now??????????????


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, now we are just running them out of the building.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, the Chuck Wagon is hitting jumpers! It's got to be the streak....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a totally different team then earlier this year. I am speechless. I didn't think we could ever be like this offensively. Running all over? Man those JVG years had me hypnotized.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

When Head hit that 3 to make it 39-49 with 7:25, I watched Rick coach that play & he is pretty good & Mutombo is cracking me up


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

15pt lead & Battier still diving on the floor?! GO Rockets!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, I think Chuck's upped his game since having lost his PT to Landry. And its amazing how Chuck always has such a high +/-.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am going to watch the last Q of the Pistons & Celtics game. Pistons have come back its a two point game.

But I will definately comeback and watch this game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, & the fans are not asking for chuck. I still like him, but I have a feeling he will be moved.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> I am going to watch the last Q of the Pistons & Celtics game. Pistons have come back its a two point game.
> 
> But I will definately comeback and watch this game.


I'm hitting the DVR for the Rockets & watch the rest also....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, has McGrady's jumper returned? I don't wanna have my hopes high, but if he can shoot like he did back in the Orlando days....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is taking over...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, has McGrady's jumper returned? I don't wanna have my hopes high, but if he can shoot like he did back in the Orlando days....


Don't make me too excited...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like Sweet Sixteenth is in the pocket here in the end of 2nd. 

Somebody please get the cake!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

23 for McGrady at the 1/2. I say lets let T-Mac go allout and shoot for 50 so he can get his scoring confidence back, and catch attention from the rest of the league.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Landry/Scola 3 fouls, we finished the 2nd bad. Still a big lead, bring it home boys!

66-49


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> 23 for McGrady at the 1/2. I say lets let T-Mac go allout and shoot for 50 so he can get his scoring confidence back, and catch attention from the rest of the league.


I would rather rest him for tomorrows game. Thats going be a much more intense, needed win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> 23 for McGrady at the 1/2. I say lets let T-Mac go allout and *shoot for 50 *so he can get his scoring confidence back, and catch attention from the rest of the league.



why not, he feeling it....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I would rather rest him for tomorrows game. Thats going be a much more intense, needed win.


oh right, forgot about that :laugh:

ok lets blow them away then so we can get Novak and Bobby Jones some playing time!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Is Chuck hurt?



> Finally, the Pacers found a way to slow down the Chuckwagon. Actually, it was an accident. He went for a defensive rebound and came down on Troy Murphy's foot and rolled his right ankle. Landry's in for Chuck.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

19-4 run by Indy, Alston hits a 3! up 11


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"Come on, Violet"* - Rick Alderman


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke's struggled this game, I think Foster's mid range game took him out of his comfort zone. Guess Chuck will have to fill in the 5 spot for now.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We can't let them come back!

Scola seems to average 3 travel calls a game. I die a little inside when he travels...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, our defense is non-existent.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man 9 points when I come back what the hell happenned............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Chuck not getting his shots anymore???????????

Before I left he was WOWing me


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rafer with an ugly shot


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What has happened to Chuck this year? Its like his offense has dropped off the face of the earth..


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hayes gotta learn to dunk it atleast.

He can jump to the rim I saw him in the 1st HALF. Its a more efficient shot.



OneBadLT123 said:


> What has happened to Chuck this year? Its like his offense has dropped off the face of the earth..


HE has never had much of a an offensive game. Mostly he cut to the rim for layups. And his other points came off FTs. 
As Landry keeps developing if Chuck doesnt want to be pushed out of the rotaion, then CHuck needs to add on the offensive end.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What in the hell is going on here... seriously...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So much for the blow out...

outscored 27-17 so far in 3rd


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

man we really bombed this quarter... forget what I said about McGrady going for 50, I'd be happy if he can get 30 now. 

Landry and Scola need to get us some easy baskets.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

A loss to Pacers = WTF?!

A loss to Mavericks = Understandable.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Battier is so good...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its hard to win 16 straight I am not going to be to critical

WOW Battier grabbing the ball and its a jumpball.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The comeback by us


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

94-78, I wasn't worried.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

too bad we couldn't take advantage of our lead and rested our main guys for tomorrow nights game. 

And that was an important little run to end the quarter. Let it be a wake up call to us.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Is is termed a comeback? 

Haha, maybe a lead extension, but not a comeback. Landry + Battier =


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

McGrady, 0-6 with 0 points this quarter. He better make up for this in the 4th... 

Alright I'm off, I expect to see a win when I come back


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I kinda wish Dirk would have played. I would rather the Rockets play against the team Dallas will have in the 'offs.

Its a better test, not just for the Rockets, but also for Scola/Landry vs. Dirk, since he is so hard to guard.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

After that road bump we only lose the Q by 1 point.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson really needs to fix his shot. Since that first game, nothing from outside has been even close.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Is is termed a comeback?
> 
> Haha, maybe a lead extension, but not a comeback. Landry + Battier =


LOL if the Pacers are within 10 points of us it feels like we are losing


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

up 23! Luther shows Tmac how to stroke the 3 & they share a laugh, good times


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Landry just got a poster child!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bobby Jackson is building a house in Houston with all those bricks hes putting up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bobby Jones sighting!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It's official!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

History!!! :rbanana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sweet 16 baby. New franchise record.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *Break the Franchise record.*



*YES WE MADE IT.:mob::allhail::buddies:*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*16-game overall win streak*
The best win streak in franchise history; more than three times longer than previous best this season.

*11-game home winning streak*
Team’s longest since 1985-86 and four games longer than the best since the Rockets moved into Toyota Center.

*10-game road winning streak*
A franchise record, stretching back to a narrow defeat in Boston Jan 2.

*7 consecutive double-digit wins*
Franchise record, with Rockets winning by average of 17.6 points per game in that stretch.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL it is so funny to come to the game thread after the game and see you all panicking and blowing hot and cold.

Chuck went 4-8 from the field, made his FT, had two blocks, 11 rebounds and 5 assists... and you all are complaining??

Shane didn't do anything either tonight.. other than keep a guy who was shooting 32 points a game in his last three to 13 points on 4-9 shooting. The guy only got 9 shots... and he's averaging 32 in the last three games?? Dude deserves credit for that alone.

Tmac and Rafer started us off offensively, Shane and Chuck picked up the defense in the second when the midget lineup was in (Shane, Chuck, Head, Jackson and Alston/Brooks), Scola picked us up in the 3rd when we were struggling and we rode Landry home.

Great game all around.

Every player that got into the game tonight (that would be all 12 active) scored at least 2 points.

Fantastic way to make history!

Go Rockets!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I always thought we would win this game bu here are some thoughts.

HayesFan is right about who carried us offensively and Battier did an amazing job defensively this game(even left his man a few times to help others out).

Rafer has been balling lately it is easy to see he has got more and more used to this style and has improved so much especially since the 1st Jan 2008. He has become our secondary offensive weapon. Landry also has been rippign down the rim and I want to see him in the All Star dunk contest.

On Chuck though he is amazing defensive player and in the second Q he was WOW couldnt believe what I was seeing from his offensively but in the 3rd the reason we slowed down at the start was because TMAC was double teamed and the open man was Chuck who couldnt make his shots in the 3rd. Chuck though also had an amzing game not just 9 point 11 rebound but also the Chuck Wagon had 5 assists, 2 blocks & 1 steal. Chuck is an integral part of this team but we people know what he is good at and what he isnt. And other coaches are targetting us because of that. Chuck needs to keep improving he is still young and has alot to give now but more to give later.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I never thought about our speed, it's nice to finally have some of that 



> "They are a really good basketball team and we didn't have what it took to beat them," O'Brien said. "The difference in speed in their team and our team is like night and day."


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\ The picture that follows that one...










:laugh: at Harrison in the back


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^ classic face by Harrison

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BouGwkz61oM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BouGwkz61oM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

